# Unplanned :)



## Graylorne (Nov 15, 2014)

I just did something I hadn't planned to do 

Thinking of my dwindling resources, I sent a query email for Lioness to an agent.

Now I'm very curious how things will develop. 

It would be nice to have someone pay _me _for publishing, this time...


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 15, 2014)

You'll never know if you don't try. Hoping for your success!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 15, 2014)

That's what I thought. Let's see what they say.


----------



## Addison (Nov 15, 2014)

Good luck Graylorne!


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks, Addison. If it doesn't work, no mattter; but if it does, it would be a boost


----------



## cupiscent (Nov 15, 2014)

Good luck!

Though, from my own experiences with querying, you might want to send a note to more than one agent. QueryTracker - which I _highly_ recommend for finding agents, learning about them, and keeping track of your querying - tells me I sent 34 queries for my first novel, and got 6 positive responses where agents asked to see some of the book. That's a 17% success rate, and discussion on the QT boards suggests anything above 10% is doing pretty well. Some agents take ages to respond. Some agents are only looking for new clients who are outstanding amazing, or fitting a particular niche. There are many reasons that don't relate to the actual saleability of your work that mean an agent may not respond favourably right now. Thus my recommendation to send to a few.

But _good luck_, whether you choose to send to one or a hundred. I've found engaging with agents - even though unsuccessful for me so far - to be a great boost to my confidence in my writing ability.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the link, cupiscent; I'll go and search for some more addresses.
I'm taking it slow, because I'm testing the waters first, or rather, my own commitment. Here in NL we don't work with agents; we query the few publishers directly. For my first book I waited 14 months before taking it back. Then I found my present publisher quickly. I don't want to wait that long a second time. 
So I select carefully, looking for agents who would possibly _like _the book, besides having a solid reputation. For that, QueryTracker looks very useful.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 16, 2014)

Queried added another five agents who seemed open to a book like Lioness. I don't want any whitewashing or horror at a stricktly non-erotic m/m relation.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 17, 2014)

Seven queries sent, already one No.


----------



## AndrewMelvin (Jan 9, 2015)

Good luck, but I agree with Cupiscent - I thought I'd test the water by querying an agent who I thought could be ideal - it took months before I received a no from him. If I try again, I would write to as many as possible who accept simultaneous queries.


----------

